# Coming to SD for TOC, where to ride?



## wannabeSWIFTer (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm coming out from Colorado to visit my brother and see the final stage of the TOC.
Bringing my bike and thought my brother and I would ride part of this final stage
on Friday. What's traffic like on the climb to Mt Palomar?
If you had one day to ride, what would you recommend?


----------



## sdjeff (Sep 4, 2008)

*Join us Saturday?*

The local Trek stores sponsor a century training series and we are doing Palomar on Saturday... check here for info: http://treksandiego.com/page.cfm?pageId=171

I've never done the ride so I can't tell you anything about the traffic (haven't even driven it in years). They've got other TOC stuff on their web site too. 

If you want to ride something on Friday, you can check out the other rides in the current training series: http://treksandiego.com/page.cfm?pageId=254
or follow this link and scroll down a ways for a previous series list: http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/treksdcentury/message/546

... how far and how much climbing are you looking for? What part of town will you be starting from? Not sure yet what Friday will be like for weather. If decent, some of the East County rides oughta be pretty with the rain we've had, but could get chilly.


----------

